# 2WW TESTERS Dec/Jan ~ TTC With TX Part 3



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME 

Wishing you all so much luck and Christmas miracles 

poppins 1 Dec ICSI 
Lisa 1 1 Dec IVF 
Jena 1 Dec IVF
Tillyp 2 Dec 
miele 2 Dec IUI
Goldilocks 2 Dec FET
bluechirpy 2 Dec OI 
Tonia2 3 Dec IUI 
springes 4 Dec FET 
Bev xxx 5 Dec FET 
loujane 6 Dec ICSI
jo22 6 Dec IVF 
Cecilie 7 Dec FET 
bratt 7 Dec IVF 
valie 8 Dec ICSI 
Kelsey 9 Dec ICSI 
Shoo 9 Dec ICSI
meneilson 9 Dec ICSI 
AlisonS 11 Dec ICSI 
Minxy 11 Dec Clom 
Andream 11 Dec FET
Pea1976 11 Dec  
K8B 12 Dec ICSI 
alwayssunny 13 Dec IVF 
emmalouise 13 Dec FET 
Dannysgirl 14 Dec ICSI 
morky 15 Dec IUI 
anne m 15 Dec 
Dobby 16 Dec IUI 
sussexlisa 16 Dec IVF 
J26 16 Dec ICSI
lollypop67 16 Dec FET 
sunflower girl 16 Dec Clom 
MarthaF 16 Dec ICSI
orange-blossom 16 Dec ICSI 
daisyboo 18 Dec ICSI 
shaggy 19 Dec
sls2610 19 Dec
sj25 19 Dec ICSI 
Young D 19 Dec ICSI 
Muffin42 20 Dec Clom 
bodia 21 Dec IUI 
perkyone 21 Dec ICSI 
caza 21 Dec ICSI 
Caterina 21 Dec ICSI 
Sara W 22 Dec IUI 
woo_woo 22 Dec IUI 
Jenni Skelton 22 Dec IVF
misty 22 Dec IUI 
NJB 22 Dec ICSI 
jue jue 2 23 Dec IVF 
Bec 23 Dec ICSI 
paula29 23 Dec IUI 
Blondieh  23 Dec ICSI
vekbti 24 Dec IUI 
billeah 24 Dec IVF 
Anne_7 25 Dec ICSI 
ladyblue 27 Dec IVF 
Treaco 27 Dec FET 
SpookedOut 27 Dec ICSI 
chrysa32 27 Dec IVF 
monreith 28 Dec ICSI  
loulack 28 Dec ICSI 
Northern Sky 29 Dec IVF 
pkdarko 30 Dec ICSI 
gizmo123 31 Dec Clom 
Paranoid 31 Dec ICSI 
chanyn 2 Jan Clom
gossips2 2 Jan Clom
JJBear 2 Jan IVF
Yoda 2 Jan ICSI 
marzy 5 Jan IVF
Neeta 6 Jan IVF
sunrise 6 Jan
Sindybelle 6 Jan ICSI

Love, luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dobby ~ i'm sorry hun, loads and loads of hugs coming your way 

Bodia ~ hope you are having a fab holiday and much luck for the 21st 

Welcome Northern Sky, Spooked Out and Lou.......hope the time flies for you all, good luck   

How is everyone today....take care all, 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

HI Girls

How is everyone doing 

This is abit of a me post ....sorry

I'm on day 12?? (had ET on 8 so counting that as day 1.. is that right?) been feeling really negative, i'm so convinced it hasn't worked. I've had no implantation bleding. My (.)(.)'s are sore but mostly in the nipple area(sorry if tmi!). This morning ( and sorry in advance! ) when i went to wipe i am convinced there was a minute tiny spot (smaller than a pinhead) of red blood. I have AF type pains but more of a dull ache than cramping. I've had this on and off in the 2WW. OH I DON'T KNOW. This is my second IVF and i'm going to be so devastated with the BFN. i know some girls have had it worse than me. Its been 8 years TTC and its taking its toll. 

I'm feeling very low today so sorry if i upset anyone thought typing it out would help me abit. 

Babydust to everyone Hope we all get our BFP's

Billeah
xx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello all,

We had icsi ivf this is our third attempt and we did get pregnant but lost is at 9 1/2 weeks so fingers crossed xxxx

We are on our 2 week wait on our third attempt very nervous and can't wait for the 23rd of december but we are worried about it at the same time xxxxxxxx hope you are all well


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Billeah,

I know what you mean about feeling down because you've had no symptoms, but believe me, there have been loads of girls who have had BFPs who didn't get any symptoms whatsoever!
A lot of the symptoms we associate with AF can also be signs of implantation - unfortunately for us there really is no way of knowing, one way or the other.

I have had 3 BFNs and each 2ww was different!
This time I have had pains on day 3, since then the dull ache that you describe, and no sore boobs but tender nips, same as you.
So who knows?!!

The blood you describe could be an implantation bleed!

Please don't lose all hope - until you test, there is always some hope!  

Hi also to Northern Sky, Spooked Out, Loulack and Blondieh!
The 2ww can be an awful time, every day I wake up in a different mood!
I agree with your comments about positive thinking, it's unlikely to affect the outcome, but I do think it helps you feel better about yourself!  
I don't think anything will affect the outcome, whatever is meant to be will be! We won't find out for sure until we test, and boy do these 2 weeks pass slowly!  

As for pee sticks, I've already bought some!!  
I'm supposed to test on 27th, but won't be back from the in-laws until then - so my test is booked for 28th. 
Hence the need to do a HPT on the 27th!
And maybe even earlier!  

For all the 2wwers here's some magical fairy dust!      

ladyblue
   x


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello to all
Just popped in to say to Billieah that on my first pregnancy I had no bleeding and felt no different to when I'd had a BFN, this time I had a bleed on day 7..  first pregnancy no cramps, this rime loads of cramps on 2ww ...I think there are no hard and fast rules honey don't mess with your head about symptoms, I know its easier said than done...I found a calendar on the wall counting the days down to test day helps me see progress during the agonising 2ww, perhaps that would help but you've not got long...keeping my fingers crossed...

Good luck to all you girls..we deserve good news don't we?!

Blondieh - really hope you get your BFP...it is hard because of our past losses and I am struggling to feel happy as I'm so worried we will loose this baby too..but statistically they say we are much more likely to be fine....best of luck
Penny


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Billeah sorry to hear your feeling really low, when I did get a positive last time I had no symptoms and was convinced it didn't work so don't worry about the symptoms.

blondeih we also got pregnant on our last attempt and lost our baby at 11 weeks so I know exactly how you're feeling.

Well as I had FET on a natural cycle I don't even feel as if I've had treatment this time and need to remind myself not to do to much.  Just wish this 2ww would end and I've got another 8 days to go, but might test early although I've never done it before, will wait and see what my symptoms are like, if any.

Sorry to everyone who got a BFN  
Congratulations to those that got BFP 
Hope everyone if ok.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello all,

I hope today was a good day for shaggy, sls2610, sj25  and Young D - I have been sending you positive vibes from my boring 1st day of 2WW stuck on the couch with nothing to do ....   

Good luck tomorrow Muffin42 I will think of you and send you some   in the morning

Billeah try not to look for symptons the way I see it we are all so early that it woudl be unlikely to feel much until after test date anyway - if we were not on IVF we would not be looking for or feeling symptons now I think. Also we have had so many drugs etc who knows what is going on inside

Northern Sky hello great to see you here, I was / am on the Nov/Dec thread with you too  

Monreith you are my test buddy - lets hope it is a lucky day   

ladyblue we will have to send the    if you dont behave

speak soon hope you are all well
good luck everyone x


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Loulack welcome i hope your resting loads and your embies are snuggling in   

Ladyblue keeping everything crossed for you   

Billeah yhis is my 7th 2ww and i have no symptoms at all slightly tender nipples but that is it i know its hard to stay positive and remember everyone is different  

Blondeih heres hoping and praying for a BFP for you it sounds like youv'e had a tough time  

Traeco hoping this time is the one  

Lizzy thanks for the new hom  

Anne how are you hope everything is ok   

Well not much to report from me after a small bleed on saturday day 8 nothing now quite chuffed that ive got to day 10 of the 2ww
keep praying and hoping  

love jue jue 2xxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Loulack, you have no idea how much I wish I was stuck on the sofa with nothing to do   I had a lovely time last week lounging around, unfortunately I am now back to work!  

Jue Jue, a day 8 small bleed sounds like a possibly good sign to me...      

Does anyone have an opinion on the having of baths during the 2ww?  I know hot baths should be avoided... and was all set for a fortnight of showers when our shower broke!    Talk about sod's law!  So I had a lukewarm bath last night which was horrible.  Think I might have to go to the gym every day to have a shower... (not to use the gym, though, obviously!)

The man is coming on Thursday so hopefully he will be able to fix it, if not we will need a new one.


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

I just knew it girls...

I did a HPT this AM and it was BFN. Still got sore nips and no sign of AF. Just want it to be over so i can just cry. Can't even cry at the moment. Haven't told DH. Don't know how to. 

Billeah
xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Billeah, I'm so sorry.  

It's horrible to see a BFN, but it's not definitely over until AF arrives.......


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Billeah,

What are you doing testing before test day!!  There is a reason why we are given dates to test.  I spoke to my nurse Monday and asked if I could test early, and why was it that my test day was 16 days after ET.  She said that they like to leave it that long as testing before, even on day 14 can lead to a false positive or a false negative, by waiting the 2 extra days you get an accurate result.

So don't give up.

Love, Anne X


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Lizzy thanks for adding me and I too hope it flies by. I am lucky in a way as only have a 9 day wait although I did have 5 days when they were in the lab wich was tough. I felt so emplty and worried about them every day! I feel really weird now, I think the strangest thing is having felt so sore, bloated and ill through all the injections and after EC I now feel completely normal! So the one time you do want to feel something you feel like you could go for a 10 mile run – clearly I wont!! 

Northern Sky – I know what you mean, I do feel very bored at home but I am sure it beats sitting in the office so I should count my blessings. I don’t plan to go back until after Christmas although I will do a bit of ‘working from home’. I would love to hear what people say about Baths as I love a bath and can really pass a lot of time lying in the Bath reading magazines!!! Anyone know if it is allowed?

Billeah I am so very very sorry that you have seen a BFN but you have tested very early darling - I have seen a lot of -ves turn +ve in these cases, hang in there and stay   I know what you mean reagrading the 8 year TTC - some people on here say that peopel who succeed on first or second IVF dont know how lucky they are which is very true but everyone on this site has had a terrible time, mostly for many years. This is my first ICSI but I have been on the 2WW naturally every month for the last 3 years - been taking temp every day, tracking cervical fluid (sorry all), testing ovulation and worryng for 2 weeks and it is awful. I cannot imagine what 8 years of it is like!!!! Sending you a big    go and get a starbucks decaff, throw that silly test away and wait until your test date my dear 

Ladyblue good luck testing at the in-laws, will you tell them? I will be testing at my parents in Spain, think I will do it secretly and only tell if it is +ve news.

Treaco I am sending the    around to you 

Jue Jue small bleed on day 8 sounds like a very good sign to me - I have been reading other peoples 2WW diaries and that seems to indicate +ve news so good luck honey

No does anyone know if it is ok to have a Massage, or facial or manicure during 2WW. I am trying to think of treats to make the 2WW pass but dont want to do anything naughty - any thoughts??


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Loulack, not sure about massage, I guess it depends on the type... I'm sure a facial or manicure would be OK though.  Still jealous of you having time for such luxuries.    On the bath thing, hot ones are definitely out, and in my opinion/recent experience a lukewarm bath is worse than no bath at all.    However I'm not sure how hot counts as "hot"!  Best to err on the side of caution, though.... if only the blasted shower hadn't broken.

Billeah I didn't realise you had tested early!  As the others said, it very often happens that early -ves can later become +ve - some people don't get a BFP until several days after their test day!


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi! 

I was hoping I could join here as I test tomorrow. I am on my second ICSI at ARGC- everything else having failed so far.

I had some cramps on D7 and 8, but they were probably Gestone/wind/whatever. Have got up in the night to pee a few times, but I assume that is stress as have no other symptoms since the lovley blasts were put back on D5.

Loads of luck to everyone testing this month-I hope we all get the Christmas we have dreamed of!

So- who else is testing tomorrow?!?!??!!? Beta's or HPT I'm off for a beta at the clinic, then home to stress!

Lots of luck
Cat
X


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Good luck Caz, Bodia and Perkyone tomorrow do let us know xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone and especially to those testing tomorrow,

Its my turn tomorrow too.  Not sure how I feel I had some cramps the end of last week and was convinced it had not worked then they seemed to go away.  I am scared of testing tomorrow as I think I prefer the idea of not knowing rather than getting a negative result. . I have gone off food over the last few days but this is probably nerves.

I think hubby will have to read the test result.  I'll be too scared to look.

Good Luck to you all,
  
perkyone


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Girls and thankyou for the kind words... i have been totally stupid and tested early (i'm not due to test til at least Saturday) but after reading some girls post on here it just gave me hope.. i was driving to work this morning but turned off to Tesco's.. i don't know why i just did, drove back to work staright into the loo's ( wasn't even the first sample of the day) and tested. then spent the morning rushing to the loo's to have a sob. Now i'm sitting here thinking.. WHY DID I DO THAT TO MYSELF. 

I would have died by now if it wasn't for you guys.. your the first peeps i turned to. 

To anyone who is even thinking of testing early don't....... 

I have no sign of AF no spotting or coulered discharge(sorry) my nips are really sore and thats it. 

this is my 2nd 2ww and its been hell.

Thankyou so much for putting some sense into this stupid head of mine.

Good luck to you all

Billeah
xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Good girl Billeah now wait until Saturday and think positive - mind over matter    

Good luck all of tomorrows testers


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Billieah

So sorry you're feeling so upset, you know that you've tested early and you have to hang on in there...I know people like me who test early (4 days early) on all attempts at treatment don't help cos we post and get your hopes up.  We are all different and I knew that if I got a negative early I would not believe it anyway and I have always been able to manage that, so really it was only for me to see a positive that I did a test..if you see what I mean...some would say that this is therefore pointless to test, but for me its ok, but I don't recommend it as you say...
Please don't get despondent it really does not mean its a negative yet....keep strong you can do it 
Sending you    
Penny


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish Caterina, Bodia, Perkyone and anyone else who is testing tomorrow  
I so hope you all have your dream come true!  

Loulack, I wouldn't recommend a massage in the 2ww, but if you're looking for something relaxing, how about reflexology? 
I had never tried this until my first 2ww, and WOW, it is SO relaxing! I fall asleep every time!
I also do accupuncture, but not sure if you would count that as relaxing!!  

Billeah, I'm glad that you realise that you tested a tad too early! It is so easy to do though, I don't blame you for being tempted.
Sorry that you had to go through that trauma, but I guess we won't have to send the   
around to you now?!
Good luck for Saturday!!  

In fact good luck everyone, may you all remain calm and serene!!    

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Ladyblue, I have acupuncture as well... it can be relaxing at times, at other times not so much!  I always feel good afterwards, though!


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, I know what you mean. It depends on where they stick the needles.
I'm not keen on the one in my forehead, right between my eyes - hurts every time!!  

I think just spending time on yourself helps relax you.
Well, I always feel relaxed anyway!!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies, just browsing and saw LouLack's posting re massage during the 2ww.  The answer to your question LouLack is a no, sorry to say.  It increases blood flow and not recommended during early pregnancy.  My DP is a trained masseur (one of many talents, he tells me, but do I get a free massage?  Hell no!)  Anyway, he said defo not to have massage during this time.  We don't want too much blood flow during the 2ww and it can cause the drugs in the body to surge through the body.

Hope this helps.  

A big fat GOOD LUCK to all you 2wws!  Special wishes to LadyBlue. xxxxx

AJ x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Cheers AJ, you are a veritable mine of information!
And not even a special Xmas massage?!!  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

AJ thanks so much for the posting re massage - can you ask your DH if I can have a manicure and pedicure please    also is reflexology allowed or does that do the same thing? Sorry to sound thick. I think he should be giving you massages every day by the way - bad boy!!!


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Loulack, I think reflexology is fine, as long as you tell your therapist that you may be pregnant.

I only started it because I read about it on ff.
When I asked the therapist if it was safe, she said yes as she would be gentle on the areas that relate to the uterus etc, and only help relax that area.

As I've said before, I use it whilst in the 2ww and I find it incredibly relaxing. It helps that the room is so beautifully set up with candles, soft lighting and music etc!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Billieah   loads of luck for Saturday hun 

Caterina ~ welcome and huge luck for tomorrow.

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

just want to wish all you ladies who are due to test the very best of luck

LB
X


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for wishing luck for those of us testing tomorrow.  I'm still up daren't go to bed yet as I don't want the morning to arrive too soon as I am so nervous of getting a negative result.

Does anyone know if the progesterone stops the dreaded AF appearing?

Good Luck for tomorrow.    
Perkyone


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

I tested negative.    .

Now we face the dreaded task of letting family know 

Best Wishes and Good Luck to everyone else.

Perkyone.


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello Girls,

I'm not on the 2ww but I've had 2 negative ICSI cycles this year. My next tx will be Feb/Mar. I just wanted to say that you are _all_ very brave having treatment at Xmas.....I couldn't do it!  Its my birthday today which makes it especially difficult, but I plan to go out and have a nice day today.

Anyway, enough about me, this is just a short note to those that have negatives to let you know that although with each one it takes a bit longer to heal, you will get resolution in the end, one way or another. I know this is a very difficult time and my thoughts are with you guys. Have a good cry and crack open the chocolates. Take a few deep breaths, splash your face with cold water and stick on a 'girlie' CD. Its not a great cure, but it normally works for me.

Yvonne

To those with BFP's....congratulations!


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh Perkyone I am so sad for you      You must be devastated and it is very hard indeed to tell people, is there one person you can tell who can pass the news on? Try to have a nice cosy day today and I think Yvonnes posting was very beautiful and true. You will get there in the end but this is a bloody **** step along the way and my heart goes out to you


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Perkyone, I am so so sorry about your BFN.   



Yvonne, thanks for your message, I'm sure you are right about healing.  I'm not sure having tx at Christmas was particularly brave in my case... just wanted to start as soon as possible, and before my 38th birthday in January!  (Not that I expect it makes any real difference, but our clinic seems to attach a lot of significance to the number 38!)  Have a lovely birthday and Christmas, and good luck for your next cycle.


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls omg        love caza


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Caza, that's fantastic news!


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

*Caza*

HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR   

Love & hugs 
Lisa
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Congratulations Caza that is awesome xxxxxxx         what a fab Christmas present for you - Well done, enjoy it


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

Morning girls,

Would you mind if I gatecrashed?  I'm currently on my 2ww.  I have e/c last wednesday and e/t last friday and am due to test on friday 30th December. Fortunately I work from home, so am able to get up when I like and sit at my desk looking like a slob in my pj's and slippers . . . . which is exactly what I'm doing right now.  This 2ww is sending me crazy (trying not to) obsessively thinking about what could be a positive sign etc. . . . . 

Great new on your BFP Caza  !!

Kate.x.


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Kate - I am in same boat - working from home with lots of layers on trying to keep tum nice and warm and trying to get a little work done in between reading this site and obsessing about my lack of symptoms!! Good luck on 30th, I test on the 28th so we can keep eachother sane over Christmas. There is another thread in this Ladies in Waiting section called Anyone Testing on 27th where a few of us testing after Chritmas are chatting - Good luck


----------



## Muffin42 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Not for me this month, BFN  

Seemed to get triphasic temps for the first time, but they suddenly dropped again and AF arrived this morning, one day late. Now, where are those chocolates.... 

Congratulations to all the BFPs!!! And best of luck to everyone on the dreaded wait, lots of    to you all...

Ladies with BFNs - please join me in a large virtual glass of Christmas wine  "here's to all our dreams in 2006" 

Kathy
xx


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

Kathy,  so sorry to hear your news


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Sorry Kathy - try to have a nice Christmas and I am sure you will have better luck in 2006


----------



## Muffin42 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Kate & Loulack  

I work from home as well. So here I am in pjs & slippers, eating chocolate and reading FF.... 

All the best for the 28th & 30th  


kathy
x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Kathy so sorry to hear your news.

Well girls I go back to work tomorrow night for 3 nights but finish on Xmas morning until 8th January so looking forward to that.

       thoughts and             
Lots of fairy dust to everyone.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello all of you who are also going through this agonising 2WW. Just wondered if anyone had some advice really as I'm rather new to all this! I am on clomid and after scan on Monday showed I had 4 follicles (18.5, 2x 16 and 1x13) - CD12. I was given pregnyl injection (HCG I think!) and have been asked to use cyclogest (progresterone) for the next 2 weeks. What I really wanted to know was if this will affect when I test and is there chance I could get a   and it not be right!

Sorry for all the questions... confused new comer!!!

Hope you all well xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Perkyone and Muffin42, so sorry to read your news. It is especially hard at this time of year.  
My advice would be to make sure you give yourselves time to grieve, and as everyone else has said, down a few large ones and get the chocolate out!
Massive cyber hugs to you both    

Caza, way to go girl! Congratulations on your early Xmas pressie!  
        

Treaco, enjoy your nights - at least it's only 3! Hope you can stay awake for Christmas Day!!  

  Pkdarko - welcome to the madhouse! Sounds like you got a cushy job there, lounging around in your jammies - bliss!!    
Good luck for the 30th!   

Hi gizmo  
I don't know about the progesterone affecting when you test, but it certainly won't affect the reading of the test.
The HPTs measure a different hormone (HCG) - so obviously wait a few days after the HCG injection, to allow it to pass out of your system!
Hope this helps, but you should always check with your clinic if you're unsure.

As for me, apart from tender and swollen boobies (not much there to start with so at least this is an improvement!!   )
all symptoms have completely disappeared....along with any positive feelings I had! 
This 2ww gets me every time - it certainly is a roller coaster ride!!

Well good luck to all, 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Ladyblue. I am still planning on testing on the 31st as I normally have 25 days cycles, but didn't want to test too early and get a false reading due to the pregnyl. May do a bit more digging on this to get some more info.

Have a fab xmas and lots of          and       to you all xxxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi 2ww 

Welcome pkdarko good luck to toy sounds good sitting around in pj's   

Perkyone and muffin so sorry for your sad news i really hope you soon get your dream   

Caza Congratulations you must be chuffed heres to a healthy nine months    

Lady blue i agree this 2ww is so difficult i really feel like i'm going  

Well as for me only 2 more d ys to go i'm on a night shift tomorrow before testing Friday so scared i'm so praying for a miracle 

jue jue 2xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

jue jue, just want to wish you loads of luck for 23rd.            
Are you going to test as soon as you finish your night shift?
         
Hope this is a Christmas to remember!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello all

Thank God today is nearly over it was a real down day for me - just do not feel pregnant at all and do not even feel emotional from the drugs - I know it is early days but I thought I woudl feel something   anyway just wanted a vent.

How did you do today Bodia and Caterina how did you get on today? I hope the results were nice juicy BFPs for you

Good luck to Sara W, woo_woo, Jenni Skelton and misty all testing tomorrow. Do let us know how you do, I will do some positive thinking for you all tonight   

lots of love
Lou


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Perkyone and Kathy  Look after yourselves....so sorry.

Welcome to Gizmo and Kate....good to have you here, loads of luck to you both 

Caza ~ congratulations hun.....great news!

Caterina and Bodia ~ hope all is well and that the news was good.

I'm keeping everything crossed for those testing tomorrow 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just popping in to say


Caza  on ur   fabulous news!!

Jue jue wishing u lots of     hope that ur dreams are going to come true    

Sara W wishing u all my best wishes for testing later today    

 to all the bfp ladies

to the ladies who had a bfn sending u all a  and may 2006 bring u ur dreams come true

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## NJB (Dec 20, 2005)

I had a   this morning after dreaming three times that I had a BFN last night!!

 

Good luck to everyone else testing today and in the next few days


----------



## woo_woo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to let you know i had a   last night and this morning, they were only faint lines, but have been told any line is a pos?

To put a downer on things i also started spotting this morning also (AF due today) but have been told that 1000s of women still have bleeding around THAT time of the month throughout early stages?

Congrats to all those  ,  Sorry to hear about the  , good luck to all those testing soon

Woo x


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning girls 

NJB what a great way to start the day many congratulations to you and dp      i'm so pleased for you what a great christmas pressie.

We had transfer the same day but i test tomorrow getting very excited now and nervous.

Thanks girls for all of your good luck wishes i really hope the baby dust rubs of, 

Ladyblue i will be testing as soon as i get home from my night shift, something tells me its gonna  be a long night     to you.

Loulack i feel totally normal to can't say yet if it is a good sign only thing i feel is tingly nipples occassionally.

   

good Luck to todays testers 

love jue jue 2xxxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

woo woo 

our posts must have crossed        you must be thrilled a line is a line have a healthy and happy 9 months, i to have heard that spotting is normal i hope it settles down soon so you can relax and enjoy your news.

love juejue2xxx


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Congratulations on all the BFPs

Well today was the day i could officially test and it was a BFN and i have started spotting. So have to ring the clinic to see if i can now stop the pressaries. I am so gutted. Dh is being wonderful but how long can he be patient with me. I'm never going to be able to give him that child. And now i feel i have to do some serious thinking about wether i should let him move on.

Thanks for all your support girls but i'm going to say goodbye to you all and i really hope you all get those BFP's.

Love

Billeah
xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh Billeah I am so so sorry.    I can imagine just how horrible you are feeling at the moment.  (Pretty sure AF is on the way for me, as well.)

Please don't think that way about DH.  I'm sure the last thing on his mind is "moving on", you are the one he wants to be with, with or without a baby.  You will both move on, but together not apart, and I hope and pray that you will soon get that BFP you so deserve.


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Bileah I am so sorry to hear of your sad news    and I am thinking of you.

I am sure your DH would be so upset if he knew what you were thinking...I love my DH to pieces and even though our infertility is male factor I can never ever imagine a life without him in it baby or no baby. I know at the moment you feel hopeless but hope will come back and then you can look forward again. Don't give up your dream, it just takes a little longer for nature to get it right for some of us. Remember that we are all here for you if you need a cyber hug.
Love Monreith x


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

* Billeah *  so sorry to hear your news  As yoou said, DH is being wonderful, so please don't worry about him moving on.

* Lou * - I hope you are feeling better today. I too feel nothing (expect sore (.)(.)). I also thought I would feel more, but dont't. We must be positive!!!    

* Woo & NJB * -  and  for the next 9 months!!


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Morning ladies! 

It was such a positive start to the day to see some     !!!
Many congratulations to you all....             . What a fantastic Christmas present!!!

I am so sorry to hear Bileah that you are feeling so low. I do understand and have many a time told my DH to move on. Although after having a long heart to heart with him, he told me its me he loves with or without children. Have a long chat with your DH... he needs to know how you are feeling as he will also be the one who can help you to feel good about yourself. I am a firm believer that communication is the key. 

Anyway good luck for all those testing before christmas. Lots of       to you all!

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls 

just wanted to sned a big     to billeah and dh sorry it wasnt your turn i really hope that 2006 brings your dream.

well i'm not feeling to positive sorry if tmi ive just had some more spotting so not holding much hope keeping everything crossed for a miracle

love jue jue 2xxx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh dear Billeah I am so sorry to hear your very sad news - it is so unfair. I so agree with Monreith though, our problem is male factor too but I would never dream of leaving my DP because of it. You choose your partner because you love them and you enjoy eachothers company, make eachother happy and want to spend your lives together, you are in it together and it is not your fault - What if one of you got ill or had a terrible accident you would not leave eachother you would support eachother and this is no different. Have you thought about other options? adoption, donor eggs etc - I am not sure what your situation is ie age, times tried etc but I am sure there are options out there. Please try to stay positive and speak to your DH about options    

COngratulations to Woo Woo and NJB     

Good luck to the rest of todays testers - hang in there Jue Jue


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so sorry billeah   congratulations woo woo and njb jue jue 2 good luck for tomorrow            love caza


----------



## Bec (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi *Jue Jue 2* Well, tomorrow is "D" day (or should that be "T"(est) day and I don't know about you but I am petrified. I've got my fingers (and everything else) crossed for both of us and hope that next Christmas we'll have extra little people to buy presents for. 
      

 to everyone else. I've been finding the last week or so quite difficult so have been reading all your posts but haven't felt able to post myself.

 to all the positives and  to all the negatives.

 for everyone else.

Belated  to *Raggy*.

Love to All

Bec     xxxxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Bec

Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow i hope you get your christmas wish, i am also scared well actually im terrified feel like crying, will test in the morning and then we have an appointment at the clinic for 3 pm if we want to have the test confirmed either way.
I am actually on a night shift tonight so dont hve to worry about a sleepless night  

Take care and good luck for tomorrow
love juejue 2xxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Just wanted to wish all of you testing in the new few days the very best of luck.  A rotten time for testing but let's hope you all get the best Christmas pressies ever.  xx


----------



## Paranoid (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining you all.....

I am on day 6 of my 2ww and going slowly crazy. 

I had 1x7 cell and 1x5 cell on day 3 transfered and not feeling very   as clinic called today to say the other 2 embies didn't quite make it to blast.

Has anyone else had a similar result and still got a BFP.
This is my 4th ICSI tx (2nd at the ARGC) and this tx is with immune treatment so I am hoping that is the key to a BFP for us.

Any help/stories of success with similar embies would be great.

Thanks to all and goodluck to you all.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Jue Jue and Bec really hope it is happy news for you tomorrow.

Lots of Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## Sara W (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tested this am with HPT and got a faint  , so went to clinic and got it confirmed.  They rang this pm to say I had a strong positive.  Scan booked Jan 13th, feel surreal, blessed and sooo greatful.

Sara


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Sara

Great news     so pleased for you have a very happy nine months 

      
love jue jue 2xxx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Congratulations Sara looks like there were a few BFPs today - lets hope it keeps going tomorrow and beyond


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats Sara on the   . It is great to hear a success story, especially since you've been through a difficult patch with your DH's non-hogkins lymphoma. I totally understand as was diagnosed in 2002 and now desperately hoping for a  for new year!!! Unfortunately none of my eggs were taken as I was too ill by the time I was diagnosed.... oh well, lets hope someone is feeling kind to me this Christmas.

Anyway best of luck for a happy and healthy 9 months. Have a fab xmas. 

Good luck Jue jue testing tomorrow. Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi sara congratulations    love caza


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations to all the BFPs!          
Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!

   to all the BFNs. Hope that 2006 will be your year! 

Jue Jue and Bec,   for tomorrow. Hope your dreams come true!  

Hi Paranoid   welcome to the 2ww. Do you test on the 30th? Hope your dream comes true too!  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

hi girls 

Thank you for all of your good wishes for tomorrow, not feeling very confident though started spotting brown stuff when i wipe with bits of blood in ( sorry tmi) only when i wipe but feel its not a good sign. Had a good cry this pm i think everything just builds up i dont envy anyone on this 2ww.
Hope tomorrow is a better day, have contacted the clinic and got an earlier appointment 9.30 now so not to much longer to wait.

   

love jue jue 2xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi jue jue good luck fingers r crossed for i was crying before i even went in the morning its all the build up am i arnt i the bit of brown could just be implantation good luck love caza


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Good luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow

   

   

LB
X


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi everyone ive only posted here once but i wanted to say i got bfp this morning on my second go at iui im still in shock i wanted to say congrats to all the bfp and send loads of hugs to the bfn   i never thought i would get a bfp again we had been ttc for 5 years im still having trouble believeing it best wishes to everyone and happy christmas love paula x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations Paula,

              

Wahay, way to go! Enjoy your BFP!!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

sorry to gate crash

just wanted to say what wonderful news today with all of your      

have a very happy and healthy 9 months.

when you are all ready come and join us on the waiting for scan post. its in" bun in the oven"

love

Doyle


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations on your   Paula.I know we don't know you but just wanted to say how please i am for you. I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  What a wonderful Christmas present.  Take care and let us know about your progress.


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning girls 

Just wanted to say Congratulations Paula you must be thrilled have a very happy and healthy 9 month

       

love jue jue 2xx


----------



## Bec (Jan 15, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!!!  I can't believe it.  I tested this morning and got a  .  A strong one as well.  

It's such a relief but at the same time I'm not sure it has quite hit home yet.

We're off to the clinic now to collect 3 months worth of gel and bullets.

 to all and  to those of you who will be trying again in 2006.  

Bec (and a very happy DP) xxxx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Many congratulations Paula!!!

What a wonderful Christmas pressie!!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months

           

Good luck to Jue Jue testing today and any others... our fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Many congrats to Bec as well. Its great to see all these     before  Christmas.

 has been very kind to you all this year!! Have a happy, healthy and relaxing 9 months xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

congratulations to all you bfp girls  

hugs to you bfn girls 

good luck to all testing soon girls      

all the best have a great xmas and new year love nikki xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Fantastic news and Christmas presents to all of you who got a BFP.  Well done.  It seems as though there has been loads this month.  

Big hugs to all the girls who got a BFN.  It's hard at any time but especially hard at this time of year.  

xxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

CONGRATILATIONS BEC!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!
Come on Jue Jue - you can do it too. Fingers tightly crossed for you hun!  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

Morning everyone,

I'm off for a few days, so will be without access to FF.  Therefore, I'd just like to wish you all a happy christmas. 

 to everyone testing over the next few days.  Hoping that it's a   for you all!

Everyone on the 2ww until after xmas - hang in there, don't go too crazy thinking about possible symptoms!!!! At least we have something to take our minds off it! 

Love Kate.x.


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls 

Bec Congratulations so pleased for you what a pressie       

Well i wont keep anyone in suspense any longer WE DID IT WE GOT A          

the clinic said it was a definite positive can't believe it after 6 failed cycles never thought we would see the day i surely believe in miracles

thankyou to all my good friends for your kind words and support. Cant stop smiling

To all who have had a bfn keep trying your dream is just around the corner

Love a very happy juejue2 and dhxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Woohoo Jue Jue, well done girl!!!!!!! ANOTHER  
                                  

I am so pleased for you! Enjoy your early Christmas pressie!!!!!!!!!!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Girls

 Jue jue
I am so happy for you this  this is so much deserved

Bec so pleased for u and DH  girl!!!!!!

So pleased for u and dp

To all with bfn 

To those still awaiting testing day sending    

Love Emilyxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

jue jue congratulations on your      so pleased i was crying love caza


----------



## Bec (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your well wishes and well done to *Jue Jue 2*. I was _really_ hoping you'd get your xmas wish too.

Bec xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

well done bec to with your    brill prezi love caza


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dear Bec and Jue Jue  Yipppeeeeeeeeeee I am so very pleased for you both. I had tears in my eyes when I read the messages. Well done girls, what a fantastic christmas you girls are going to have.
Who cares about the booze you got a BFP          .

Many Congratulations also to Paula and Sara. I think December has been a pretty good month for most of the girls.

Wishing you all very healthy and happy pregnancies,

Lots of Love and Merry Christmas to you all 
Jayb xx xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Billeah ~ ah i'm just really sorry hun......much love and many hugs to you 

Welcome Paranoid, loads of luck to you....what day do you test hun 

Kate ~ Merry Christmas to you too, have a lovely time....hope you don't miss FF too much 

Congrats NJB, Woo Woo, Sara, Paula, Bec and Jue Jue.....how fantastic is that!! Be very, very happy and healthy......and enjoy!!!!!! 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Bec and Jue Jue congratulations, what an amazing run of good news - kep it up girls!!!


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
mind if i join you??
3rd and final ivf praying it works.........
day3 of 2ww..
test jan 5th.     vibes to you all
marzy
xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Good luck Marzy and everyone else testing over the festive period.  Hope you all get what you want for Christmas.    

Happy holidays. Melissa***


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Jue Jue - congratulations have a happy and healthy nine months

LB
X


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations jue jue on your  . What a wonderful Christmas present.  I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  Keep us informed of your progress. Take care. Melissa***


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Congratulations  on the BFP's and hope the rest of us get an extra special present over the Xmas period.

Sending lots of fairy dust to you all.

                   

Love Michelle xx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thought i'd pop in to say hi. Had ET today and now joining you all on the dreaded 2ww.

Test day for us is 6th Jan. 

 to everyone!!!!

Neeta


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

I had my tx today and due to test on 6th Jan.


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sunrise and neeta
welcomee to 2ww 
im on day 4 and test jan 5th...
seems so far away..
i wish i could know news year eve to break the hopefully positive new to hubby as clock strikes 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wouldnt that be fab!!
but its too early to test!!!
hope everyones ready for christmas

good luck 
have a good one..
we are lucky really....
2ww over christmas as with the festivitys itll make it go quicker!!!! 

wont it??!!

take care
marzy
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

well girls
has any one got any symptons??
that they would like to share with us??
marzy
xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

hey there - nothing positive to report    boobs getting less sore and quite sure it has not worked - this is so tough!! I feel a bit queezy thsi morning but probably because I have not had breakfast yet!

ANyone else?


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

morning 2ww

just like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy new year i really hope that 2006 brings everyones dreams.

Marzy try not to stress over symptoms i had a BFP yesterday and still have no symptoms i have mildly sensitive nipples but there only tingly at times. Iam also loosing a brown discharge just keep praying it doesnt turn red i wish it would stop.
I hope all your dreams come true

love juejue2xxx

p.s i think i will move over to the waiting for scan board but will keep popping back.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 
just to wish you all the best











i really hope u all get your dreams love nikki


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to wish everyone a happy Christmas! and say a big congratulations to all those BFP ( there seem to be a lot this month   ) 
Hugs to the others with negatives and wish us all who are still trying all the luck for the 2006.  
After my failed IUI last month I was so surprised at how hard it hit me(ended up being really ill ), so have left this cycle and will trying in the new year ( I think I will have acupuncture to help me relax as I get sooooo stressed at the smallest things  ). See you here soon
Love Ruby x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

jue jue
congratulations!!
well done

im on day 4 2ww and have white discharge?
is this the norm!!??
slightly sore boobs and a dull ache pp..
i know we cant anylyze symptons but i want to know 
yes or no!! is it 5 jan yet??  
why cant we sllep till then  
oh its so agonising!!!
marzy
xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

well game over for me I think - AF arrived today     feel gutted right now but will just have to go again in Feb / March. Good luck everyone else


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Loulack    So sorry.

Neeta


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Lou


Sending u huge  honey

Best wishes for feb/mar honey

Love 
Emilyxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

ohh
loulack
so sorry
marzy
xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello to you all!

I hope you have had wonderful Christmas'... especially all of you who had the wonderful   prior to the celebrations!! There did seem to be a huge amount the last few days!!!

I can't believe I'm wishing the Christmas holidays away just to find out whether we've been successful or not this month! I think this 2WW would've been easier had I've been at work! It is so tempting to test early, but am trying to resist temptation as I know it'll only lead to disappointment.

Apart from major stomach cramps since last week, which have eased the last few days, I don't feel any different!! Although I suppose that's normal after 9 DPO. 

Good luck to all of you who've not tested yet this month.... here's to plenty 
   to help us on our way.

Good luck and best wishes to you all x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I got a   on a Fred this morning.  This was my official testing day but had to do it with a HPT as no one in at the hossie to check the test until Thursday.  We're both really excited but scared after what happened last time, so just hoping this one/two stick around this time.

Gizmo I had major cramps for over a week on my 2ww and they only stopped about 2 days prior to testing so hope it's good news for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well and we get some more positives.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

CONGRATS Michelle on your   
I may sound thick but I have to ask what is a fred?

Lorraine


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Lorraine

Thanks.  A Fred is a First Response pregnancy test, but don't know why it's called that.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Many many congrats Michelle to you on your     !!!

What a wonderful late Christmas present!!! It doe smake me feel very positive reading so many success stories this month.

           

Have a happy and healthy 9 months and keep those    

   to all of you who've needed it this month. Stay positive


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi 
michelle congratulations
a healthy 9 months for you
best wishes
marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

How is everyone feeling

I hate this waiting................... 


I wish there was some way of knowing now!  I am on day 8 and nothing apart from water retension, spots, munchies eveything which to come prior to the dreaded af!!!



Loads of luck to everyone

xx YodA


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I have just returned from my computerless in-laws, where we spent Christmas, and I am delighted to tell you that I tested early and got a         

I am stunned but delighted!  
The worry never completely goes away though, so I can't relax until I find out my HCG levels!  
My blood test is tomorrow, and I can't wait!!

Good luck to all those still to test!    

ladyblue
    x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi yoda
im at the same level as you!!
day 8 and analyzing every twinge !!!!!!!!

lady blue
   
you must be over the moon
good luck for your scan
marzy
xx


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

I think it's over for me  .  Got my AF yesterday. As you can imagine, we are both devestated. Here's to a more successful 2006!


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that AF got you Pkdarko. I do think Dec is the hardest month to go through all this... emotions are running so high anyway. Take it easy and keep some     for the new year.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

pk darko so sorry hun.     Take care of yourself and dp/dh  '06 I know it doesnt really help at the moment but fingers crossed 06 will be your year.     

Marzy - me day 9 now still nothing aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm gonna go mad.  

Ladyblue   Lucky you - I bet you are on cloud nine.  

Take Care and good luck everyone

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi, 

Was just wondering how everyone counts their days? Sorry don't mean to sound thick but do you count day of ET as day 1 or day after ET as day 1 

Neeta


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me posting. Just wanted to say  to everyone with a   and big   to those with a   - been there, done that and  got the tee-shirt. 2006 is just around the corner and dreams do come true -  I hope everyone gets what they wish for next year.

Love from Carole

xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Neeta

I counted the day after ET as day 1 - some people say day 1 PET (post ET)

Carole

xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Neeta my hospital counts day after EC as day 1 (so the day you find out if they have fertilised) all hospitals are  different though . 

Take it easy  

Has anyone had grade 2 embryos put back?


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Many thanks to all of you for your good wishes, unfortunately I got a   on Dec 21st and then AF arrived the next day. I was on my hols in Egypt, which was lovely, and it helped to cushion the blow a little, but am still gutted.

 to everyone else who got a BFN.

 to all the BFP's.

And,   to all on the 2WW. I have my next scan booked for Day 13, Jan 3rd, so might be back on here pretty soon all being well.

Take care all and Happy New year.

xx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls 

just wanted to send pkdarko and Bodia      i really hope that 2006 brings all of your dreams    

Ladyblue fantastic news i hope you have a healthy pregnancy i bet you can't stop     well done !!!!!!

Neeta our hospital count day 1 as et and test 14 days from there.

   to everyone else waiting to test 

love juejue2xxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all

my clinic counts et day as day 1 ...
test day on day 16!!!

only on day 8!!!  

previously i ve bleed on day 10 so if i can get past that i will be more positive..

yoda i have grade 2s put back.
grade 1 being the best..

weird as last time they were only 2 cell with no fragmentation and grade 1-5
this time 4 cell very slight fragmentation and grade 2??
same day transfer too

are you getting forgetful and not thinking straight..
i am
don t know if its side affects or stress as time is ticking

marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Bodia so sorry    06  I know it must be really hard but try and focus on next one.    06 will be the year!!!


Marzy - I am seriously not feeling anything    I dont usually get af pains until they arrive in full flow so nothing there - I guess that must be good, but that could change any day now   

Not been getting forgetful - well no more than normal  .  I had to grade 2 4 cells put back, it was just that I did a poll in the voting room and most people seem to have grade 1s put back now questioning their quality.  Concluded that grade 2's are successful too so not sressing about this quite as much. 

Trying not to worry was   this morning all dh could say was "give youself a shake" alright for him   

Let me know how you are

YodaXX  How are all the other 2wwers


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quick post as we're are off up to the freezing cold north tomorrow to spend the new year with my in-laws, so probably won't be able to get on here until monday or tues!! Tomorrow will be day 6 PET for me so at least when i get back i'll only have 3/4 days left to wait!!!! OMG I'm so scared!!!!!

Anyway just wanted to say that i've got everything crossed for anybody testing during this time and look forward to catching up!!

Take lots of care

Neeta

Happy new year!!!!


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi yoda
i was led to believe ref this fertility stuff that they havent got any sttistics ref grading on emryos as to pregnancys etc..
ie it doesnt matter what grade as all could be potential pregnancy...
once we get to et we have a 25 % chance of them implanting whatever ..grade and whatever age we are!!
i will try and find the info..
anyone else got info on this??!!
marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Cheers Marzy

I am glad this is just what I what hoping for some positive info.  I must admit dont really get the whole grading and cell thing we had a 6 cell which I thought was good but he didnt want to put back said he preferred 4 cell ones - goodness knows!! All get a bit tiring    I have just come out of the shower and feeling some af pains - aaaaahhhh stay away you witch   I am gonna beat the hell out of her if she shows her face.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you, me and everyone else on this dreaded 2ww.   

Neeta have fun - Its blooming freezing here in Livingston (Scotland)  - 2or 3 anyway so wrap up   take it easy aswell and   luck to you 

Yodaxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi yoda
ref cells on embryos
they cleave as in divide every 24 to 36 hrs so a day 2 transfer should be 2 to 4 cell
ect
marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Marzy thank you

Northern Sky Kinger    Thinking of you both - hope all is well

I woke this morning with quite strong cramping - was frightened to look - however ok for now still have the cramping a bit milder now!

Marzy how are you feeling??  

YodaxX


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi
i feel nothing
have a headache
feel it hasnt worked as now again  af pains.
or am i imagining it
marzy
xx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
This is my 1st time on this board and my first ICSI so I'm v-nervous on both counts- but it would be great to speak to someone who knows what this is like. I had 2 grade B embies put back in on 23rd so I'm due to test on 6th Jan. I'm at the Royal in Belfast and they gave me a pee stick to use!!!!! I'm going absolutely mad with nerves- I have high fsh (13.9), only one ovary and endometriosis so it's a miracle that I got to ET at all. I have niggling cramps (even on the side with no ovary) and sore boobs, could this possibly work for me?
S


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Firstly apologies for not keeping up to date ~ hope you've all had a good Christmas 

Big hugs Loulack, Pkdarko and Bodia ~ i'm so sorry for your news and i wish you so much luck and sucess for 2006 

Welcome Marzy, Neeta and Sunrise ~ good to have you here, masses of luck to you all 

Sindy ~ welcome to FF and welcome to the 2ww too  Loads of luck to you hun 

Michelle and Ladyblue ~ many many congratulations, really made up for you both 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
well im now on day 10
feel rotten...
have sore throat and headache...
sore boobs when i get up
and white discharge(tmi sorry)
is this positive??
i need hope ..
im stressing!!!!!!!
i mad it to day 10 without a bleed tho
thats what happened on 1st cycle  
hows yoda today??

hugs for the bfns

congratulations to bfps

good luck girls
marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Marzy

I am sure the dischage is a good thing and know sore boobs are too.  Now Iam worrying cause I dont have sore boobs!! its a ficious circle    No seriously everyone is different - body build and everything so no 2 people will be the same - Well it sounds good. 

I got a tiny amount of blood last night whilst watching tv with my feet up.  Very pale pink - you would hardly notice I am not religious but praying to the angels or spirits or anyone who will listen to make my wish come true.  

I had moderatly painful cramps yesterday but that has stopped now hoping the cramps and the blood was the embies inbedding. 

Marzy - You've come this far its looking ok for both of us so far .... not long now.  We'll keep each other strong    

Take it easy 

Yodaxx

Any other 2wwers


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi yoda
what day are you on?
1 day ahead of me?
i suspect its implantation bleeding!!
im banking on a late implantation as im a very slow responder ref drugs and follies so i reckon ill be slow in that department too    
now i know im insane!!
so hope fully that will happen for me tomorrow also
  
my proper test isnt till thurs 5th
we will have to keep each other sane till then..

good luck other 2ww ers
  
to all
marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Marzy

On day 11 only 3 more sleeps    and 4 more for you   

Hope that dreaded spotting dissappears now worrying about it aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YodaXX


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi yoda good luck 
but my offical test is day 16
jan 5th
my clinic says wait til then  
if i can 
doubt it
marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Marzy

Good Luck to you too.    Keep positive - its so blooming hard though.  hope its the best New Year all us 2wwers have ever had!!!!!!  

YodaXX


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Marzy,
I havent felt any symptoms really...felt a little sick on an evening but this could be down to stress. I lost my mum on wed. and have been sorting all official things since then. Tset day now lands on Mums cremation day.
So much for relaxation and rest.

Goodluck

Lorraine xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sunrise
soory to hear loss of your mum
my thoughts are with you
thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes

its a very brave thing you doing
being a suro mum....
good luck marzy
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Lorraine,
Just wanted to drop you a note ..
So sorry to hear about the loss of your mom such a difficult time.
Thinking of you and sending my deepest sympathy.
Gossipsxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sunrise

     Good Luck  

YodaX


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Sunrise


so sorry hun for your loss


LB
X


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
how we all doing
any news   
well day 11 for me and still nothing.
af pains but so sign yet and neg on test...
still too early??  
hope we are staying posititve
happy new year
xx
marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Marzy

Spotting for me seems to be going  please stay away you  

It will be too early for the test I did one on my day 10 and 11 both negative   

Its looking ok for us so far - hang in there and keep resting  no  for us 2nite.  It will all be worth it if it works though 

Here is to 06 for all us 2wwers  that'll be the appletise  

YodaXX

You are up early too I got up at 6.30 cant sleep properly


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi yoda
im trying to sleep as much as i can to make time go quicker    
but im still up early..
even when i tested to make sure trigger shot was gone i was hoping to see a pos but didnt.......
ho hum

when will thurs be here...

at least your spotting has eased..
ireckon definitely implantation spotting
good luck
i will be sat in the pub tonight with water!!!!!!!!!!

GREAT
it will be if it works 
marzy
x
good luck everyone


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say to sunrise sorry to hear of your loss
masses of  coming your way

love
suzie xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sunrise really sorry about the loss of your mum, I hope you get a good result on test day.

Yoda and Marzy hope 2006 is good for you both as well.

Good luck to everyone in 2006, hope all our dreams come true.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

BFP day 12    Still need to go in for blood test on Monday though

YodaXX

New Year to you all I hope '06 brings lots of babies to us all   

Marzy, Neeta, Sunrise, Saff and everyone else XXX


----------



## emmacharlie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Girls

Huge congrats to you Yoda, you missed be over the moon!

Wishing you and everyone a truly wonderful New Year with tons of love and hugs.

Best wishes,

emmacharliexxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Yoda,
Thats great news.

Lorraine

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE !!!

and thanks for your kind words


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Yoda, Which HPT did you use for your day 12 positive?

Goodluck with your blood test on monday.

Lorraine

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

cONGRATULATIONS YODA. TAKE CARE.
L
WELSHY X X X X


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sunrise

It was actually a clear blue one - (digital) my hospital counts day after EC fertilisation day as day 1.  Didnt think the clearblue one would work  so early but to my amazement it did.  First response are supposed to be the best as they can tell 4 days before.


Sunrise - I wish you all the very best for 06 will be sending positive vibes your way.    

I hope your dream comes true very soon  

Take Care  


Luv YodaXXX


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Good morning and happy new year to you all!

I just wanted to let you know I got a   today!!! We are still rather shocked and in a state of disbelief but over the moon too! 

Good luck and best wishes to you all x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Yoda congratulations on your   and good luck for your bloodtest tomorrow.

Gizmo congratulations, I told you the cramping was a good sign.

A positive for you both is the best way to start the year.

Sunrise everything crossed for you.

Marzy how are you doing.

Hope everyone had a good new year.

      

Love Michelle xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR  

Gizmo and Yoda.....wow, congratulations to you both. Fab start of the year for you....be very happy and healthy 

Sunrise ~ huge luck to you hun, i'm so sorry to hear the news of your mum....it's a hard loss indeed and i'm thinking of you this week 

Hope everyone is ok here.....loads of 2006 babydust to you all, 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls 

Happy New Year !!!!!

just wanted to say Congratulations to yoda and gizmo what a great start to 2006 i rally hope you both have a healthy 9 months         

Marzy hang in there not long now keeping everything crossed for you    

love juejue 2 xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the lovely messages  still cant take it in !!

Gizmo123 fantastic!!! Must be the month for it!!!  

Luv YodaXX

Marzy Neeta Saff anyone else


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you also for the wonderful messages....... its a strange feeling. Yoda I agree it has not sunk in at all!!!

Take care and good luck to you all x


----------



## pkdarko (Oct 18, 2005)

*Happy new year to everyone!! * Congratulations to all the  and thinking of all of those that have had a  - 2006 is our year!

I just wanted to update you on what's been going on in my world over the past week, as I would appreciate * ANY * feedback.

Basically, had a lovely xmas, came home on boxing day to a broken boiler, so have been living at my parents' ever since (not due to be fixed til next week!!) - hence my lack of posts! As you may have seen from my post last week, to my disappointment my AF arrived on Tuesday. Having spoken to my doc, she suggested I continue to test on the Friday, as some people experience bleeding even with a BFP. So, I tested using a First response on Friday and got a BFN. I went out that evening to drown my sorrows and had a bottle of wine and some ciggies . . . . it didn't take me long to get drunk, although I felt real guilt!!!

Anyway . . . . On saturday am, I went to throw out the test, and noticed a 2nd line - showing a positive . . . did I miss this on the previous morning . .  ? So, I tested using a First Response again, and a faint 2nd line appeared!?!?!? Well, I couldn't believe it, as I was having a very heavy (red) bleed with clotting (sorry if TMI!). So I packed my DH off to by 2 different kinds of tests. Both of which showed very faint lines. I called the hospital and they suggested I go and collect some more cyclogest to keep me going until after the BH when I can see the doc.

Has anyone had any experience of having positive tests but actually it's a BFN? Or, has anyone been pg with heavy bleeding? As you can imagine, I am totally  and would appreciate any feedback. I guess a blood test on Tuesday will confirm my BFN. I continue to bleed today - probably the heaviest AF I've ever had!!

Sorry about the total ME post.

   to everyone

Kate.x.


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi pdarko
a positive is a positive and be positve
you can still bleed heavily and be pg
try not to panic
my sister who concieved naturally bleed at 6 weeks really heavy and went on to have a beautiful baby boy.....
my fingers are crossed
marzyxx

gizmo
congratulations
well done
you must be over the moon
marzy
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

PK darko this is from the Voting room poll "did you bleed during 2ww" set up by myself as I did bleed and naturally I was panicking like yourself. 

Minxy wrote this which really helped me.


"Hi

I appreciate its easier said than done as such an anxious time but please try not to stress too much about the spotting...it is actually a fairly common symptom in early pregnancy...your body is preparing for the next months ahead & if its not fresh, bright red blood then its more often than not just some old blood coming away as the womb is nourished with fresh blood for the little embie.

I've conceived 3 times although sadly 1st one, 15yrs ago, ended in termination & then I've had 2 early mc's this year (I have problems with implantation)...with the first I actually had a "normal" full flow period so didn't immediately realise I was pg, with the early mc's I had no spotting & few symptoms...

Not sure if I've helped  I'm sure everything will be fine for you but if you are really concerned then perhaps give your consultant and/or GP to put your mind at rest."

Check it out pk darko hope it all works out for you sweetie

Take Care Yodaxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44957.0.html


----------

